Ask HN: How do you see life changing after the coronavirus? - WheelsAtLarge
======
raceconditioner
My naive predictions:

\- Countries are going to become increasingly authoritarian, not unlike what
happened after the Great Depression

\- There are going to be a lot of angry poor people looking for someone to
blame and they might become violent; there might be riots, protests, or calls
for revolution

\- There might be a slight increase in abortions or births depending on the
current prudence of couples

\- Some countries might start experimenting with permanent Universal Basic
Income once they realize how unnecessary most jobs have become

\- Mental health and self-esteem is going to degrade (esp. in the younger
generation); there might be a sharp increase in suicides or people who choose
to opt out and become recluses

\- We will see a very strong push towards smart cities, cybernetics, and
eugenics by the start of the next decade

\- Leaks upon leaks of nude media from all the random sexting going on during
the quarantine

\- Plenty of divorces

------
TheAdamAndChe
Following the great depression, the generation that had lived through those
trying times was extremely frugal, known to keep gold and cash in matresses
and other furniture. I expect that this virus will deeply affect the frugality
of those living through this in a similar matter. Millions upon millions of
people are out of work for an unknown amount of time. At least in the US, a
massive proportion of the population couldn't even pay an unexpected $1000
expense before this.

------
buboard
the millenials+younger will revolt against the rent-extracting policies and
regulations set by the previous ones

